# Occupation.



## NetDepot-KH (Jul 10, 2015)

What you going to fill the occupation when the application form is in front of you and you are work for a hosting company. How to describe your job that is make sense for everybody?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 10, 2015)

Do you mean when applying for another job, when they ask what your past or current occupation is?

I usually leave it intentionally vague and just state that I work in "IT" or "Internet facing IT work" or something similar. Too hard to describe web hosting to some, as their interpretation and understanding of what it is, let alone what virtual servers are, greatly depends on their pre-existing knowledge of computers and the internet.


----------



## Jive (Jul 10, 2015)

Depending on the situation, IT Consultant is a decent all-encompassing and vague title.


I've done (Linux) system administration, support (both web hosting and software/application support) and software dev all under this title.


I guess it depends on what you actually do currently/previously, and what you're applying for.


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Jul 11, 2015)

Nothing important just would like to fill up the form for my child in the school as there is always have a fields called Parents/Guardian.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 11, 2015)

I've never considered putting my hosting experience on my resume, maybe I should.


----------



## Amitz (Jul 11, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> I've never considered putting my hosting experience on my resume, maybe I should.


Na, that's not relevant for a brain surgeon.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 12, 2015)

Internet Landlord seems to fit it perfectly.


----------



## drmike (Jul 12, 2015)

You should compare and know what your title is and if it isn't well defined you should determine what it is called in other shops.

Whatever that best is defined as or called is what should be application or resume.

The supporting body text should have supporting responsibilities and jobs performed in that role that are consistent with the title.

If your job deviated into other roles, such should be isolated in a block under the same job but clearly explained. Sometimes such deviations can be good to omit.

Depending on job and sub-markets it's not uncommon for someone to have multiple resumes honed in on different skillsets vs. their full skillset and experience.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 13, 2015)

Working for a hosting company does NOT make you and IT Consultant.

The amount of 'IT Consultants' I've come across that have very little knowledge in other areas is quite scary.

*Linux Systems Administrator*, provided you've not been sitting clicking buttons on various gui's all day (SolusVM, cPanel, Webmin, etc).

*Systems Administrator* if you've been working with Windows and Linux (but specify)

*Systems Engineer *would suggest the above as well as the ability to create and manage systems from specification and build to production.

*IT Consultant *- all of the above including an in depth knowledge of past, current and future technologies. Experience in matching IT systems and processes to a business specific need that delivers both in efficiency and is cost effective to the business. IT Consultants generally have many years of experience at all ends of the spectrum.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 13, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> Internet Landlord seems to fit it perfectly.


I quite like that description!


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Jul 13, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> Internet Landlord seems to fit it perfectly.


This is sound interesting and cool one.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 13, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> Internet Landlord Babysitter


FTFY


----------



## jarland (Jul 13, 2015)

Cloud Failover Redundancy Linux BSD Technician

I like to throw in buzz words and OS names, followed by Technician.


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Jul 13, 2015)

jarland said:


> Cloud Failover Redundancy Linux BSD Technician
> 
> I like to throw in buzz words and OS names, followed by Technician.


Ha! This is simply make no sense for a lot people I assumed but this is look awesome.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 20, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> Internet Landlord seems to fit it perfectly.


I actually just updated my LinkedIn Title to say that: https://www.linkedin.com/pub/chris-miller/50/62b/44b

Psst!!! You should all add me!


----------

